# Cheesecake App



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

is motorola blocking the cheesecake app? i dont see anymore leaks when i check the servers & i noticed the app isn't downloadable on the forums anymore.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

still no answer to my question. is the cheesecake app gone? its download link is not working when you click download in the forum it just returns the 401 error. i thought maybe the cheesecake group got busted.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

